# No Fear !!



## Rowan Francis (6/2/14)

i think it's the boredom factor but i just added candy floss to top q pipe tobacco .. smooth


----------



## BhavZ (7/2/14)

hmm that does sound good.. where does one order Topq juices from? are there any local stockist in Cape Town?


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquid-juice-electric-cigarette

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (7/2/14)

thanks @ShaneW


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

Wow candy floss tobacco. 

U still vaping it @Rowan Francis ?


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/2/14)

i made a test batch which i vaped , so it's on the list for a bigger batch later ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

